# 5 useful Opera tricks that you are probably unaware of



## blackpearl (Apr 18, 2008)

*1. Open links in a new tab:*

The usual procedure to open links in a new tab is right clicking on a link and then selecting "Open in new tab" or "Open in background tab". Now here is the shortcut. Press SHIFT while clicking on a link to open in a new tab and SHIFT+CTRL to open in a background tab. This works for the context menu options as well. For example, highlight a word, right click on it and then click Search while pressing SHIFT will open the search page in an new tab. Similarly, pressing SHIFT+CTRL will open the search page in a background tab. The same thing happens with "Go to URL" option.

*2. Alternate shortcut for PageUP/PageDown*

If you are right-handed then you are holding the mouse with your right hand while your left hand is near or on the keyboard. So keyboard shortcuts which are nearer to the left hand are easier to execute than shortcuts which are towards the right. This is the reason why some games have WASD key combination for movement and the mouse for attack. In Opera, to scroll up a page instead of using PageUP press SHIFT+SPACEBAR. To scroll down press SPACEBAR.

*3. CTRL+Mouse Wheel to Zoom*

The shortcuts for zooming pages is the Numpad+ and Numpad-. For the same reason stated above these keys are difficult to reach. Instead, press the CTRL key and use the mouse scroll wheel to quickly zoom pages in and out.

*4. CTRL+Click to save an image*

Want to save an image? Press CTRL while clicking on an image to open the Save as box. Give a name and hit Enter.

*5. CTRL+Spacebar to open homepage*

If you’ve set a homepage in Opera, you can open it quickly by pressing Press CTRL+Spacebar.

5 more useful Opera tricks that you are probably unaware of
A few more


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 18, 2008)

Knew em all, Anyways thanx for posting.

Opera Rocks!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 18, 2008)

I knew some.
But nice post. 

+1 Opera rocks !!!


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 18, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> *1. Open links in a new tab:*
> 
> The usual procedure to open links in a new tab is right clicking on a link and then selecting "Open in new tab" or "Open in background tab". Now here is the shortcut. Press SHIFT while clicking on a link to open in a new tab and SHIFT+CTRL to open in a background tab. This works for the context menu options as well. For example, highlight a word, right click on it and then click Search while pressing SHIFT will open the search page in an new tab. Similarly, pressing SHIFT+CTRL will open the search page in a background tab. The same thing happens with "Go to URL" option.


You can just press mouse wheel on the link for this.BTW, here's one more.While keeping the right mouse button pressed, scroll the wheel to switch quickly betwen tabs.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 18, 2008)

Some More : Opera Mouse Gestures


----------



## Akshay (Apr 19, 2008)

Knew them... 

@cool G5

Helpful link...


----------



## napster007 (Apr 19, 2008)

i'll like to add a trick : ctrl + scroll  : navigate back and forward


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 20, 2008)

blackpearl said:


> *2. Alternate shortcut for PageUP/PageDown*
> 
> If you are right-handed then you are holding the mouse with your right hand while your left hand is near or on the keyboard. So keyboard shortcuts which are nearer to the left hand are easier to execute than shortcuts which are towards the right. This is the reason why some games have WASD key combination for movement and the mouse for attack. In Opera, to scroll up a page instead of using PageUP press SHIFT+SPACEBAR. To scroll down press SPACEBAR.
> 
> ...






shady_inc said:


> You can just press mouse wheel on the link for this.BTW, here's one more.While keeping the right mouse button pressed, scroll the wheel to switch quickly betwen tabs.



Never knew this  THANX


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 20, 2008)

awesome..opera is super

except it takes a life time to clear history/data/private data etc...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

How much times it takes for you to clear history/data/private data?
Mine gets cleared within 2-3 secs, i have kept 100MB as cache size.


----------



## casanova (Apr 21, 2008)

Din't knew 4 and 5. 
Would use 4 most frequently.
5 who needs that with speed dial in place 
Thanks


----------



## Asfaq (Apr 21, 2008)

For some of the best Opera tips and tricks, go to - *my.opera.com/Tamil/blog/


----------



## Ecko (Apr 21, 2008)

How about Opera adblock & flashblock
Opera Orkut Scrapping Toolbar
Opera Oget download manager integrator
& many more


----------

